# Goldens Born in March 2010 :)



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Well I know there's a ton of us here!

1. Birthday? St. Patrick's Day! March 17, 2010
2. Name and Sex? Chester - boy
3. Last weigh in/age at the vets? 8.5 weeks - 12.5 pounds
4. Where we live? Northern New Jersey
5. Post a recent picture.. My favorite of him so far is the one in my siggy


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm going to steal your idea and start a thread for January puppies...I'm curious as to how Enzo compares. =) Your Hudson is a doll!


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

1. Birthday? March 26th, 2010
2. Name and Sex? Cosby, boy 
3. Last weigh in/age at the vets? 12lbs 2 oz, yesterday, so 7 weeks, and 2 days!
4. Where we live? Western WA
5. Post a recent picture..


----------



## eblyman (Feb 21, 2010)

1. Birthday? 3/26/10
2. Name and Sex? Zoey (Cosby's Sister)
3. Last weigh in/age at the vets? 11lbs today
4. Where we live? Everett, WA
5. Post a recent picture..

[URL=http://img267.imageshack.us/i/dscn1206.jpg/]

[/URL]


----------



## flgal23 (Nov 23, 2009)

O.k., guess it's my turn.

1. Birthday? 3-20-10
2. Name and Sex? Colby, male
3. Last weigh in/age at the vets? 13 lbs, 8wks 2 days
4. Where we live? Central Florida
5. Post a recent picture..


----------



## davidbrent1972 (Apr 13, 2010)

This is Maizie, born on March 9, 2010, so today is her 10 week birthday. The pic was taken the day after we brought her home almost 4 weeks ago. She was 6 weeks and three days old then, though I mistakenly thought she was almost 8 weeks old at the time. She weighed in at 10.8 lbs on Saturday, May 9th, so I imagine she's at least a couple pounds heavier now. We live south of Boston. 














This is a more recent pic, taken two weeks ago. First trip to the beach....


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Awww. They are all so cute. Great post.


----------



## autumn (May 7, 2010)

I wanna join this group Millie was born February 23 so that is almost March...right?


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

autumn said:


> I wanna join this group Millie was born February 23 so that is almost March...right?


Of course! Close enough.  Let's see some pictures of Millie!


----------



## Sollicitat Luna Mare (May 19, 2010)

1. Birthday? March 19th, 2010 (Same as mine, but with a 17 age year difference )
2. Name and Sex? Luna, Female
3. Last weigh in/age at the vets? She hasn't been to the vet yet. She goes this Friday, so unknown about her weight. Age: 8 weeks on the nose
4. Where we live? We currently live in Dayton, Ohio, but are in the process of moving to Beaufort, South Carolina. 
5. This is Luna at 6 weeks with me. Hoping to get a couple good 8 week shots of her now that it's not raining.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Sollicitat Luna Mare said:


> 1. Birthday? March 19th, 2010 (Same as mine, but with a 17 age year difference )
> 2. Name and Sex? Luna, Female
> 3. Last weigh in/age at the vets? She hasn't been to the vet yet. She goes this Friday, so unknown about her weight. Age: 8 weeks on the nose
> 4. Where we live? We currently live in Dayton, Ohio, but are in the process of moving to Beaufort, South Carolina.
> 5. This is Luna at 6 weeks with me. Hoping to get a couple good 8 week shots of her now that it's not raining.


She's really red!! So cute! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rochester (Apr 6, 2010)

1. Birthday? March 22nd, 2010
2. Name and Sex? Sadie, Female
3. Last weigh in/age at the vets? 13 lbs., 8 weeks, 1 day
4. Where we live? Madison, WI (area) 
5. Friends tell me, when they saw Sadie sitting this way, that all the golden retrievers they've seen seem to like bending one paw or the other, or both, underneath... Our first golden, Lexi, did it... and it seems Sadie does too!


----------



## flgal23 (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow, more puppies born in March. This is fun getting to see everyone's puppy.


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

autumn said:


> I wanna join this group Millie was born February 23 so that is almost March...right?


Yes!! Of course  The more the merrier!

I just LOVE seeing all these pups on here.


----------



## autumn (May 7, 2010)

Millie 11 weeks old


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Love all these puppies! :-D, How is everyone doing through the night? And with house training? Or any other problem or joys! :-D

Cosby is doing okay at night, wakes us up a few times to go out, usually one of the times he does NOT want to calm down and go back to bed, so we get some crying for a bit.

House training is going awesome! Still no accidents, but only because of the close eye I keep on him, he's a pain in the yard wanting to chew up the yard *ugh*, and he had no problem with the leash at first, but now he's decided he hates it. So we're going to work on that. 

And he's very mouthy. Demands attention, if he wants attention and I'm doing something else for a second ( like doing the unthinkable and petting my other dogs on the couch) he starts jumping on the couch to get to me and starts barking, not sure how to correct this behavior?


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

We're just the opposite as you LOL. We're doing awesome through the night and potty training is just OK.

We're putting him to sleep at around 10 or 11pm and he sleeps through the whole night until about 6am. I guess we've been pretty lucky that we haven't had to get up to let him out at night.

As far as potty training goes, he's good for the most part. We pretty much try to take him out after every activity - sleeping, playing, napping, etc. This is usually about every hour or so. Every poop has been outside. He pees outside for the most part, but every once in awhile we'll be a little too late and he'll start peeing on the floor. We've always caught him mid pee and will rush him outside so he can finish out there.

Of course once he's done, he just wants to chew up the yard! At first his main thing was sticks and leaves. But then he started finding rocks so we really have to be on top of him everytime he's outside.


----------



## flgal23 (Nov 23, 2009)

Gosh, sounds like we're all going through the same thing.

Colby does excellent at night. We put him in his crate anywhere from 10-11 and he sleeps until 7-7:30. So we're pretty happy about this.

Potty training is going well. No poops in the house, only 1 accident per day that we catch, rush him outside, and he finishes.

The main problem I'm having is the same one it seems you all are having. He wants to chew everything in the yard. And when he gets something, it's like he's so proud he wants to strut his stuff and run off with it. I really have to watch him because I'm scared he'll eat something he shouldn't. He's like a wild man outside.


----------



## Sollicitat Luna Mare (May 19, 2010)

So far everything has been pretty good with Luna.

I normally put her to bed in her crate around 10 - 10:30ish and I'm up every two to three hours taking her out. Then she's up for the day around 6. 

Potty training is still a work in progress. Small handful of accidents in the house, but most have been poop related. I've been trying to take her out around every two hours, but sometimes that's hard when you get distracted by end of the year school work. 

The big thing Luna wants to chew on in the yard is sticks and the few weeds that we've got in the yard. But I think that most of it is because she's constantly distracted and trying to follow her new big brother around.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

flgal23 said:


> Gosh, sounds like we're all going through the same thing.
> 
> Colby does excellent at night. We put him in his crate anywhere from 10-11 and he sleeps until 7-7:30. So we're pretty happy about this.
> 
> ...


I'm actually an april puppy and still dont have him but to avoid the whole yard thing I was thinking of putting a large playpen outside and when its potty time we will place him in there so he really doesnt have any where else to go and chew things and when he is done we will bring him back or let him play loose in the yard as a reward...Does that sound like a good idea or no? because I havent really heard anyone doing this so is it not right to put him in a playpen to use the bathroom? I dont know....


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

GoldenJona said:


> I'm actually an april puppy and still dont have him but to avoid the whole yard thing I was thinking of putting a large playpen outside and when its potty time we will place him in there so he really doesnt have any where else to go and chew things and when he is done we will bring him back or let him play loose in the yard as a reward...Does that sound like a good idea or no? because I havent really heard anyone doing this so is it not right to put him in a playpen to use the bathroom? I dont know....


If Chester has to go, he will do his business before even trying to do anything else. If I place him down outside and he runs right for the sticks, I know he doesn't have to go and I'll just bring him back inside. You could also try bringing him out on a leash so he can't go tear up the yard before doing his business.


----------



## flgal23 (Nov 23, 2009)

How's everyone doing with their puppies? Well, Colby turned 9 weeks old today. I think he's doing great. No accidents, sleeps all through the night, and we've even taught him to sit, which he caught on to pretty quickly. He has even learned to sit before I give him his food. Now we're working on the "down" command. Definitely have to have treats for this one right now.


----------



## Abby's Mom (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi everyone! Here's the info about our little Abby...
Birthdate: March 3, 2010
Name/Sex: Abby/Female
Last weight: May 17 she was 12 pounds (just under 11 weeks)
Where we live: Ontario, Canada

Here are a few pics of her. She is a doll at night! We put her in her crate at around 10pm and she's up around 6am (thank heavens!). Potty training is going pretty good. She prefers to do her business in our groundcover (pro: the kids don't step in it, con: I can't always find it!!) She's also pretty mouthy, and enjoys nibbling on my kids' clothes. Aside from typical puppy stuff, she is a great puppy, mastering the sit after about a week at home, and walks fairly well on her leash. Training classes start June 1!


----------



## flgal23 (Nov 23, 2009)

Abby really does look like a doll! It sounds like you're doing great with her. Enjoy!


----------



## autumn (May 7, 2010)

Millie went to the vet today for her third set of puppy shots. She gained 8 pounds in three weeks. She now weighs 19 pounds. The vet said she looks good is gaining weight perfectly not to much not to little. He guessed that she will be over 80pounds when full grown. As soon as I can find my camera I will post so new pictures of Millie


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

It sounds like Millie is gonna be a big girl! 8 pounds in 3 weeks - wow. It's crazy how fast they grow. After just 1 week Chester has already gained about 2.5 pounds.

I look forward to new pictures of Millie!


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi everyone!!!

So sorry I haven't been on here for quite a while, but I was away on business for a few days, and Hudson has been keeping me super busy, but I'm definitely having Retriever Forum withdrawls...lol. 

The last couple weeks with Hudson have been pretty good. He is GREAT in his crate and doesn't give me any problems with whining or barking. Potty training is still in progress but getting better each day. I do have one BIG problem though and I really don't know how to handle it. We have a cat ("Kitty") and she is 5 years old. She has been an indoor cat and very friendly but also very timid when it comes to new people or animals in the house. It took a few days until she ventured out from her hiding spot, and now everytime she comes into the same room as Hudson she will jump on a chair to check him out. The problem is that Hudson will not stop barking at her and he scares her away. She has tried to swat at him many times, but it is a non stop bark until she leaves. He wont stop barking around her, and I don't know how to control it. I have tried to ignore it....tried to hold his snout and say no bark....tried to make our stop it sound...he won't listen. I really think that he thinks its a game. Any help would be hugely appreciated!!
(PS...I'm going to post some updated pics on another thread)


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

*2nd vet visit*

Hi all 

Just wanted to update that Hudson had his 2nd vaccinations yesterday and he weighed in at 23 lbs!!! I can't believe what a big boy he is. He will be 12 weeks old tomorrow. The vet said he is perfectly healthy, but the one thing she mentioned was that his coat is a bit dry. She suggested that it could be his food. Im in the midst of trying to find a large breed puppy formula for him. I know food is a touchy subject on here. But, any suggestions? Who loves the food their puppies are on right now??


I've attached an updated pic of Hudson's favorite sleeping position and spot (there is a cold air vent under that portion of the couch)


----------



## Sollicitat Luna Mare (May 19, 2010)

Hello everyone. =3

We (Luna and I) are now here in South Carolina at our new home. Did great on the car ride down and is adjusting quite nicely, though feels a little lost without big brother around (a.k.a Ranger). Everyone here on base loves her, including the neighbor kids.

Sorry to keep this so brief, but I unfortunately must be getting off here and going to bed (It's 11:30 EST here). I'll finish my post tomorrow and let everyone know more on how Luna is doing.


----------



## Sollicitat Luna Mare (May 19, 2010)

Wow, so quiet around here lately ... So, how is everyone doing lately?

Things have been good so far with us being at the new house. Luna's got the concept of potty training just about down. She's learned if she goes to the back door and sits, it lets me know that she needs out and only a couple accidents. Both my fault for leaving her out to wonder when I stepped out of the room for a moment. 

So far she's gotten: Sit, Down, In (For coming inside as well as to go in her kennel), Stay (At a very short distance, like a foot away) and just about has walking on leash down ... aside from grabbing it and wanting to take herself for a walk and pick up every leaf along the way. I keep joking with my father that by the time our Petsmart here in Beaufort is complete come fall, she'll skip the puppy class and go to more to the more advanced class. lol

Also, I took her down to the beach at Hunting Island over the weekend after a rude early morning infestation of fire ants. Wasn't sure at first about the waves, but is slowly starting to warm up to them. Found out she likes playing in the tide pool. Still hasn't gotten the concept that when I let go that she's suppost to keep paddling, but I'm sure she'll catch on soon enough. 

I got some new pictures of Luna recently at 10 week old. Here's the link to her album with her first pics up to her current one's - http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30871145&id=1665544922#!/photo.php?pid=30790666&id=1665544922&fbid=1273991704313


----------



## ilovegold (Jun 6, 2009)

Just passing through...good lord....a whole lot of cute in here.


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

Just thought I would see how everyone is doing with training their pups? What commands do they know at this point. I think I need to start training a little more. Hudson knows sit and down. I've been trying the stay command the last few days, and thats a tough one.


----------



## flgal23 (Nov 23, 2009)

Colby's been doing pretty good with his training, at least I think. He knows sit, down, paw, high five, come, and drop. We just started working with "stay" today, and he's doing pretty good with a short distance. He does excellent with the "come" command in the house, but we're working with it outside. He's a little more distracted outside.


----------



## Chilton (Jul 3, 2010)

1. Birthday? March 22, 2010
2. Name and Sex? Chilton, Male
3. Last weigh in/age at the vets? 25 lbs @ 14 weeks
4. Where we live? Chicago
5. Post a recent picture.. Taken 6/25 @ 13 wks


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

Chilton said:


> 1. Birthday? March 22, 2010
> 2. Name and Sex? Chilton, Male
> 3. Last weigh in/age at the vets? 25 lbs @ 14 weeks
> 4. Where we live? Chicago
> 5. Post a recent picture.. Taken 6/25 @ 13 wks


Good to see a neighbor in here.


----------



## Chilton (Jul 3, 2010)

GoldenJona said:


> Good to see a neighbor in here.


Likewise, Edwin! Jona sure is a handsome little guy!


----------



## Chilton (Jul 3, 2010)

Rochester said:


> 1. Birthday? March 22nd, 2010
> 2. Name and Sex? Sadie, Female
> 3. Last weigh in/age at the vets? 13 lbs., 8 weeks, 1 day
> 4. Where we live? Madison, WI (area)
> 5. Friends tell me, when they saw Sadie sitting this way, that all the golden retrievers they've seen seem to like bending one paw or the other, or both, underneath... Our first golden, Lexi, did it... and it seems Sadie does too!


Same DOB as Chilton! Is Sadie an Argo puppy?


----------



## Mimi7 (Apr 22, 2010)

Love seeing and hearing about our Dakota's contemporaries. This little Golden is the best pet we've ever had. She loves everyone, and everyone seems to love her. At 4 months, she is 31 pounds, and I would love to know if this is typical. Her mother was only 48 pounds, but I get the feeling that this little gal might be bigger.


----------



## Bon&Brady (Jun 7, 2010)

What a neat thread! Great idea!

1. Birthday? March 15, 2010
2. Name and Sex? Brady, Male
3. Last weigh in/age at the vets? 20 lbs @ 16 weeks
4. Where we live? Blacksburg, VA
5. Post a recent picture....#1 is of him at 7 wks the week he came home, #2 is him at 10 wks, #3 is 10 wks and #4 is at 15wks (I put these two up for comparison because I love this face and that he still does it...it's his "you're a moron" face hahaha)


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

Just thought I would start this thread up again. It's been a long, hot, and busy summer but we enjoyed every minute of it with Hudson. He's getting so big, but still has those cute puppy features. We're starting a training class with him the end of this month, and I'm really looking forward to polishing some of the training we have done with him ourselves. 
His newest thing is jumping on our couch (even though he's not allowed) and giving us "the look" like he's suppose to be there. But, we're being consistent.
Hopefully everyone had lots of fun with their puppies the last few months, I would love to see some pics. Here's a few with Hudson. (Not sure why my pics are small...is there a setting on here that makes them that way??...lol)


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Hudson is getting so big! It looks like he's just about the same size as Chester. And what a lucky dog for going to the beach. Chester still hasn't been to the beach, but I'm really hoping to possibly take him this weekend.

As for pictures, I don't have any on this computer. But I have a pretty recent one in my siggy.

I can't believe he's already almost 6 months old!


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

I know eh!!! Time absolutely flies when there this young. Chester is ADORABLE!! What a face he has!! Have you taken him for any training classes yet? We are starting the end of this month, and really looking forward to it. He's a good boy, but needs to learn to come when I call him...I'm sure that is an on-going lesson though. 

Hopefully you can get Chester out to some water to swim...they LUV it!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm definitely hoping to this weekend, especially since the pool is finally closed so he has nowhere to swim!

Chester graduated from puppy kindergarten a couple weeks ago. He had so much fun at his class since he got to play with a bunch of other puppies. We definitely worked on a lot of skills and it's amazing how much better he is at certain things after everything we worked on. He is probably one of the most food motivated dogs you will ever meet and will eat absolutely anything. But he has become so good at stay. I'll tell him to sit and stay and put his food bowl down. And he will stay until I tell him he can go have his food - it's great! He still has a lot of work to do, but the class has definitely improved him. I hope Hudson does well in his class and meets a bunch of friends.


----------



## Angus' Mama (Sep 11, 2010)

*My first post*

Hello fellow-blessed Golden lovers! This is my first post and I was so excited to find this forum. We live in Phoenix AZ and are the proud parents of two rescue Labrador Retrievers ages 12 and 3, one non-rescue Lab age 7, and now a six month old Golden! Our first Golden, Angus, was born 3/6/10 and currently weighs 50 lbs - he is a BIG boy. I took these photos with my camera phone this morning soon after he ate breakfast, so he was ready to snooze. I'm looking forward to learning a lot on this forum and enjoying all the beautiful photos. :wavey:


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Angus' Mama said:


> Hello fellow-blessed Golden lovers! This is my first post and I was so excited to find this forum. We live in Phoenix AZ and are the proud parents of two rescue Labrador Retrievers ages 12 and 3, one non-rescue Lab age 7, and now a six month old Golden! Our first Golden, Angus, was born 3/6/10 and currently weighs 50 lbs - he is a BIG boy. I took these photos with my camera phone this morning soon after he ate breakfast, so he was ready to snooze.


That is a gorgeous boy you have.  Thanks for sharing the pictures. It sounds like he's just around the same size as Chester. We're also expecting him to be a big boy when he's done growing.


----------



## Mimi7 (Apr 22, 2010)

Love all the pictures of Dakota's fellow March babies. Dakota turned 6 months yesterday, and today she is at the vet's for her spay appointment. (Anxious mom here) She weighed in at 44.8 lb, and I would love to know how much other Goldens her age weigh. It's hard to tell how large she's going to be - I've broken my life long rule of "no dogs on furniture," as she is such a wonderful cuddler and doesn't take advantage.


----------



## matym (Jun 5, 2010)

Here are some of Cassie camping this summer. She was 5 months in these. She loves camping and the water. I think she gets depressed when we go home, she loves it so much.  My daughter likes the close up pictures.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Mimi7 said:


> Love all the pictures of Dakota's fellow March babies. Dakota turned 6 months yesterday, and today she is at the vet's for her spay appointment. (Anxious mom here) She weighed in at 44.8 lb, and I would love to know how much other Goldens her age weigh. It's hard to tell how large she's going to be - I've broken my life long rule of "no dogs on furniture," as she is such a wonderful cuddler and doesn't take advantage.


Chester hasn't been weighed since his last vet appointment. But I would guess he's probably around 50 pounds. He was 41 pounds 4 weeks ago.

And he's also allowed on the couch for the same reason. He just loves to cuddle and he's so well behaved when he's chilling on the couch.


----------



## Cheryl Beuttas (Apr 16, 2010)

*Another March Golden*

My Golden, Kodi was born March 7 and weighs 62 lbs. He walks 3 to 4 miles a day, swims twice a week, very few treats and is on Innova LBP. Would like to see what the other Goldens out there weigh. I am getting worried that I may need to switch foods.


----------



## Angus' Mama (Sep 11, 2010)

Our Angus was born one day before your boy. He weighs 58lbs. He's the biggest puppy we've ever had and I sometimes worry about his weight but his vet has no concerns so as long as he's active and building muscle, we're good with it. Here's a couple of pics taken this weekend. Notice his manners are still a work in progress! :--crazy_love:


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

Angus' Mama said:


> Hello fellow-blessed Golden lovers! This is my first post and I was so excited to find this forum. We live in Phoenix AZ and are the proud parents of two rescue Labrador Retrievers ages 12 and 3, one non-rescue Lab age 7, and now a six month old Golden! Our first Golden, Angus, was born 3/6/10 and currently weighs 50 lbs - he is a BIG boy. I took these photos with my camera phone this morning soon after he ate breakfast, so he was ready to snooze. I'm looking forward to learning a lot on this forum and enjoying all the beautiful photos. :wavey:


Awww... Angus is adorable  I have another big boy too!! Hudson will be 7 months next week and is approximately 60 lbs!! Can't wait to see more pictures of Angus and your labs. You must have such an exciting household with all those doggies


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

matym said:


> Here are some of Cassie camping this summer. She was 5 months in these. She loves camping and the water. I think she gets depressed when we go home, she loves it so much.  My daughter likes the close up pictures.


So happy to see Cassie on here  Luv her pics, she's definitely bigger than the last time we met. I wanted to tell you that I've been in contact with another one of their siblings "Torrey". They are from Barrie, and we are going to try and meet early next year, as they are in Florida for the next couple of months. I will let you know


----------



## matym (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow that is so cool. Might end up meeting the whole litter at this rate. Would be awesome to see how the 3 of them react to each.

We should get together again soon. Now with summer over things have slowed down a little.


Matt


----------



## Bon&Brady (Jun 7, 2010)

*hows everyone doing?*

I can't believe my Brady is almost to old to be a part of the puppy forum anymore!! One year is so rapidly approaching and he has grown so much! Here's a recent photo.

Edit: oh no the picture is sideways! Oh well. You get the idea. Haha.


----------



## TaraMom22 (Mar 11, 2011)

I need to get a good picture - but I wanted to introduce myself...

Molly was born March 23, 2010.
We brought her home on February 28, 2011.
She is sort of a rescue. Found through our volunteer person at Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue. We had been on the waiting list for a Golden Rescue, and the volunteer who approved us saw a poster in a pet shop asking for a new home for Molly. The prior owner is fighting cancer and was not healthy enough to handle Molly.

We have had her 11 days now and are trying to figure out a bunch of things. I haven't had a dog since I was a girl, and same with DH so this is all new to us.

I posted a bunch of questions in the rescue forum but I am sure I will have more too.


----------



## Cheryl Beuttas (Apr 16, 2010)

*Kodi is a year old*

Well - what a year it has been. A lot of new adventures for our Golden - who we got in Maine but now is a "Texan". AND...I can actually see the light at the end of the tunnel - he is turning into a wonderful little boy.

Would love to see pictures of March one year olds!!
Yeah - there is snow in Texas!!


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

I wish I saw this before! Tucker is a march baby too! He was born March 8 2010! Here some info 
*1. 3/8/2010
2.Tucker is a boy 
3. Last weigh in at 18 months was 58lbs (is this small/large compared to your 18 month weigh in?)
4. We live in NW Arkansas 
5. Post a recent picture..

*Here is a recent picture of our boy! After a bath, you can tell by his facial expressions how happy he was....


----------



## Mimi7 (Apr 22, 2010)

*Dakota Update*

Dakota will be 19 months old this week, and now tips the scales at 62 lb. She has brought so much joy into our home, and everyone who meets her falls in love with her. She loves to hold "paws" with me, even enjoying when I clip her nails - However, her bath is not her favorite thing. Her favorite trick is spinning for treats (We call her Circus Dog.).


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Mimi7 said:


> Dakota will be 19 months old this week, and now tips the scales at 62 lb. She has brought so much joy into our home, and everyone who meets her falls in love with her. She loves to hold "paws" with me, even enjoying when I clip her nails - However, her bath is not her favorite thing. Her favorite trick is spinning for treats (We call her Circus Dog.).


Lets see a picture of your big baby girl!


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

*It's been awhile...*

I haven't been on here in quite some time :doh:

BUT!! Just thought I would give a little update on Hudson. He is 19 months old now (time flies!).

Last weigh in: 78 lbs (My big boy!! According to the vet, very healthy though)

He's brought so much joy into my life.. definitely a one of a kind character to boot. He LOVES runs, stuffies, and lying on his back with his legs in the air.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

LuvGoldens4Ever said:


> I haven't been on here in quite some time :doh:
> 
> BUT!! Just thought I would give a little update on Hudson. He is 19 months old now (time flies!).
> 
> ...


What a big lover!! Tucker likes to be on his back too! Sometimes we'll peek in on him while hes asleep in his crate and hes totally sprawled out legs up. Love him so much


----------



## Angus' Mama (Sep 11, 2010)

It's so great to hear about our march 2010 babies! Our Angus is now a whopping 80lbs and the funniest, most loving dog we have ever had the fortune to have in our lives. Sleeping on their backs must be a golden thing as none of our labs do it, but it is Gus' preferred position -- sprawled with legs up. He also holds his stuffed animals in that position, and chews gently on them...so funny! Here's a crazy question -- have you ever had your dog hold onto a stuffed toy with front paws and mouth it like it's a pacifier? Gus does this ALL the time. He has a favorite soccer ball he does this to, and never rips out the stuffing. Just uses it as his 'binky'. If I was able to upload a video here I could show you what he does. It's SO adorable and puts him to sleep sometimes.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Angus is too cute! Love his binky habit  Tucker cant hold anything in his mouth without chewing it to shreds!


----------

